# Long Term Money Maker



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I just had a heck of a time finding a part for my 1979 TC3 and paid more than double the original retail price for it, and part of it is broken. It made me think, with the likelihood that the CTD sensors and other parts will eventually fail as these cars age and they will eventually go out of production, it would probably be one heck of a good long term investment to stock up on CTD parts and just hold on to them for a few years. Eventually GM will stop making them and the dealers will all run out. Of course we are probably talking 20 years or more in the future, but it's almost like money in the bank. It also reminds me of those guys in TX who bought out all the Yugo parts from all the defunct dealers and have cornered the market.

What do y'all think?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

doubling money in 20 or 35yrs is a waste of time


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GM tends to keep parts on the market for quite a while. 

Pre-GM Saab was a different story...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I suppose it all comes down to how much one can get the parts for. Maybe now wouldn't be the time to buy, but just before they all start going out of stock.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Parts get frequently updated and superseded. Whatever you salt away needs to be the latest and greatest 20 years hence. Doubtful that any database of backwards compatibility will be maintained for that period of time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Want to double your money right now? Fold it


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Diesel where do you live at ? 
Ever heard of a shredder ? That is where all the parts go to Heaven !

Sup Danny ...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sap Brian


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Horrible investment idea


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Eh, it was just an idea sparked by a $150 carburetor spacer for a $1500 car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hopefully they improve the sensors over the generations but retain the same parameters so they are backwards compatible. I wouldn't hold my breath because we're so early on the technology but it would be nice.

Everything else besides the emissions system I think is pretty run of the mill parts as far as diesel engines go. There's probably boatloads floating around Europe especially.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

I am betting that DPF units and SCR cats are the hot sellers, in the future. But hoarding them is a crap shoot. It depends how many of these parts are shared with the European GM diesels. If they are common, the supply will always be plentiful. Remember the new Euro 6 diesel emissions standards kick in soon. In the states, our CDs are already conforming to those new Euro 6 standards.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

For this to work it would have to be a collector car..... sorry our cruze will not be a collector....

Put your hard earned cash in real estate hud, reo homes. right now values are down and interest rates are the lowest they pretty much are ever gonna be


----------

